# Ed Parker's high kneel



## AIKIKENJITSU (Oct 21, 2008)

How many purposes does the high kneel have?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 21, 2008)

Depends on the context, and creativity/intelligence of the user. By itself, it's just a stance.


----------



## JTKenpo (Oct 21, 2008)

I've heard of close kneel, wide kneel, and one legged stance but never high kneel.  Could some one describe?


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you mean a "high wide kneel"?


----------



## MattJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Oxymoron alert! Oxymoron alert! LOL. 

I am assuming the OP is referring to the Wide Kneel, which would be the 'higher' of the two (by knee to ground height).  Wide kneel is a collapsed Neutral Bow. Uses are many, from avoiding strikes, to setting up other strikes, pinning/checking the opponent, etc.


----------



## ackks10 (Nov 20, 2008)

i was wondering when someone would say that, LOL


----------



## Nomad (Nov 20, 2008)

aikikenjitsu said:


> how many purposes does the high kneel have?


 
42


----------



## JTKenpo (Nov 20, 2008)

Nomad said:


> 42


 

now name them........lmao

great response!!


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 20, 2008)

MattJ said:


> Oxymoron alert! Oxymoron alert! LOL.
> 
> I am assuming the OP is referring to the Wide Kneel, which would be the 'higher' of the two (by knee to ground height). Wide kneel is a collapsed Neutral Bow. Uses are many, from avoiding strikes, to setting up other strikes, pinning/checking the opponent, etc.


 
In all my years training I've always heard it referred to as a "high wide kneel" by Planas and those from his line. Basically it refers to "breaking your heel" I.e. raising the foot onto the ball in a "wide kneel fashion", allowing the person to shift their weight more easily. It goes to the old saying, "no good fighter fights flat footed". An example of this would be a boxer or any good tounament fighter or in this case, Kenpoist.

Concerning Wide Kneel Stances and proper height, Mr. Parker's Infinite Insights into Kenpo, Volume II_,_ pg 76 (Wide Kneel Stance) _"Your rear knee should be one hand span from the ground. This measuring method will aid you in finding your proper height."_

The Close Kneel Stance on pg 79 states _"Keep your knee one to two inches off of the ground"_

_:asian:_


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 20, 2008)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> How many purposes does the high kneel have?


 
Mr. Parker's Infinite Insights into Kenpo, Volume II_, _pg 73.

_"Three facts explain its use. First, the body drops in height thereby giving power to a downward strike (principle of Gravitational Marriage), avoids an attack, or reaches a low target. Second, as with most stance changes, there is usually a rotation of the hips and shoulders which can boost the force of a horizontal blow. The combination of change in height plus the rotation will increase the effectiveness of a strike moving diagonally downward. Third, the rear knee drops down and may, therefore, act as a weapon, as a check (pin), or a push to buckle an opponent's leg."_


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Aug 10, 2014)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> How many purposes does the high kneel have?



I have been in martial arts since 1966. Black belt in Tracy and Ed Parker. I have taught a form of American Kenpo for many years. The high kneel is one of the best weapons of American Kenpo.
High kneel uses:
1-For power, torquing.
2-For turning away and delivering a hammer fist to the groin
3- For buckling the leg and knee, from back and front
4-For turning your body to the side to evade a frontal punch
5- For power in downward strikes, sword to neck, etc.

Theres probably more, but thats all I can think of.
Sifu


----------



## Blindside (Aug 10, 2014)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> I have been in martial arts since 1966. Black belt in Tracy and Ed Parker. I have taught a form of American Kenpo for many years. The high kneel is one of the best weapons of American Kenpo.
> High kneel uses:
> 1-For power, torquing.
> 2-For turning away and delivering a hammer fist to the groin
> ...



I am glad you finally answered this, I have been waiting with bated breath for 6 years.


----------



## dgm1327 (Aug 16, 2014)

I would recommend searching through posts made by Universal Kenpo Federation members or seeking an explanation from a qualified instructor as the high kneel is predominantly used in their curriculum.  I have found that the high kneel does not closely resemble the high wide kneel in either form or function.

With Respect.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 16, 2014)

I like the high kneel because all you have to do is sink your lead knee and you are instantly passing the point of no return. Just near Tipperary if you consider how long it takes most people to bow.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Mar 27, 2022)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> How many purposes does the high kneel have?


The high kneel allows me to tore and apply more force to my strike. Also it allows me to evade a strike. There's more, but these  are the two that come to mind.
Sifu
Puyallup, WA


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 27, 2022)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> The high kneel allows me to tore and apply more force to my strike. Also it allows me to evade a strike. There's more, but these  are the two that come to mind.
> Sifu
> Puyallup, WA


I'm not sure if you're aware since the original post is from 14 years ago. But the person asking the question was yourself, and you also answered around 6 years later (8 years ago). Again, legitimately not sure if you're aware considering the amount of time that's been past, I've probably done the same, but it may be useful in the future to look at the name of the OP and the date.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 27, 2022)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> How many purposes does the high kneel have?





AIKIKENJITSU said:


> The high kneel allows me to tore and apply more force to my strike. Also it allows me to evade a strike. There's more, but these  are the two that come to mind.
> Sifu
> Puyallup, WA


Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 28, 2022)

Yeah I am very puzzled.. !

Or is it like a Biff situation (Back to the Future), going back and talking to his younger self.....


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2022)

This thread is


_Simon_ said:


> Yeah I am very puzzled.. !
> 
> Or is it like a Biff situation (Back to the Future), going back and talking to his younger self.....


Oh, if I could, I'd go back to my 20 year old self and tell him to stop smoking and join the judo club on base.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## O'Malley (Mar 29, 2022)

This feels like a high Neil Gaiman novel.


----------

